# Where to buy "apple boxes" ?



## cayenne (Nov 30, 2016)

Where can one look locally for apple boxes like I see instructors and photographers use on classes like Creative Live and in studios, etc?

I see you can pay pretty high $$ on amazon and B&H...but are these things available locally? Would apples really come in a box like this and be available at a grocery store?

Would it be available at the local hardware stores, Home Depot or Lowes...under another name?

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi Cayenne. 
Do you mean something like this, http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/empty-box-apple-TV-AirPlay-with-set-up-guide-HDMI-1080p-/262728968796?hash=item3d2bddea5c:g:nJoAAOSw44BYM0s5 
: : ;D ;D I'm guessing you would have asked about aPple bOxes if you had meant these, or maybe iBoxes! ;D

Or perhaps you meant these? 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/6-amazing-solid-vintage-wooden-apple-crates-boxes-ground-and-polished-/162299737963?hash=item25c9d1776b:g:en4AAOSwXeJYLCCq 
I don't think apples go to the store in these any more, certainly all our local shops receive apples in cardboard and the supermarkets seem to use their own reusable plastic crates for produce. Of course this is UK info and only based on what I have seen as a consumer rather than from a producers perspective. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Pookie (Nov 30, 2016)

This is where I get all my stands, grip, scrims and apple boxes...

http://matthewsgrip.myshopify.com/

http://matthewsgrip.myshopify.com/products/apple-box


----------



## bsbeamer (Nov 30, 2016)

If you just want ANY height, a milk crate style box can work... but be careful with heavier people. If anyone falls or the crate breaks, it's on you. Insurance only goes so far and they can deny your claim for negligence. Apples are usually transported in cardboard these days. Maybe a local farmer would have a wooden box still?

Most of the "more expensive" (aka, professional) apple boxes come in stages or sets where a layer could be added or removed. There are eights, quarters, halfs, and full. You could build your own if you're handy. If not $35-40 for a Matthews single layer isn't too bad. They're quality and really hold up well over time (and abuse).

The closest thing at Lowes/Home Depot would be a wooden step stool, but those are still $35-40 (and more limited) so why not just buy what you're actually looking for?

Some also make a stair version, but I'd suggest avoiding those unless you have a purpose for them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 1, 2016)

I'd build my own, since I have all the needed tools. You can buy lumber and have it cut to size so all you need to do is put it together with screws or even nails.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 1, 2016)

Not really the same thing, but I highly recommend a Werner Work Platform from Lowes. They are always on special this time of year for about $20 or so. It's basically a 3 foot x 1 foot stool that's about 18-20 inches high. I use one all the time when shooting portraits and I want to gain a little height. It's light and folds down, but because the platform is decent sized it's much safer and easier to stand on than a ladder or box.

It's also very handy when you need to reach the top of a seamless paper stand.

Also handy when you paint the ceiling or need to hang the Christmas wreath on the front porch.


----------



## lion rock (Dec 1, 2016)

Check at Michael's Art supply stores. They sell wood crates without tops for about $15. Slightly smaller than crates for fruits and veggie transport, but not by much. 
NOTE: these are not for supporting more than 60-70 pounds of weight, certainly not for a person to stand on!
-r


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 1, 2016)

If it is for people to stand on, what about a fitness step - meant for the purpose and most are adjustable in height.

https://www.amazon.com/step-platform-exercise-step/b?ie=UTF8&node=14329881


----------



## cayenne (Dec 1, 2016)

Pookie said:


> This is where I get all my stands, grip, scrims and apple boxes...
> 
> http://matthewsgrip.myshopify.com/
> 
> http://matthewsgrip.myshopify.com/products/apple-box


Well, those look exactly for what I'm looking for ...but WOW..the price. The full sized box is like $50, and I've not looked at what they charge for shipping.

Hmm....I don't mind laying out good cash for good photo gear, but seriously, that much for a simple wooden box?

I wish I had tools and knew how to use them...hahaha.

Ok, thank you and everyone else for the links and suggestions. I'll look at the other suggestions too and will try to update thread with what I end up getting.


Thank you everyone!!

cayenne


----------

